# I have no idea...



## Punch7 (Jan 27, 2018)

..of what may be wrong and I'd like some opinions from single action smiths, if you will please.

One of my Italian made consecutively numbered single action center fire revolvers has a problem with misfires. Nothing to do with the Federal primers I use, rather it's a problem with the _firing pin_ striking the rim along side the primer pocket at least once while shooting as fast as I can cock it during a match. This only happens with this one gun. Both revolvers have the firing pin in the hammer, ala Colt, but the pin does have a bit of play as is usual for the clones. The cylinder locking bolt and timing seem to be working in sync as the bolt falls into the lead as cylinder rotates to the next chamber and the bolt locks the cylinder real nice. I replaced the aftermarket wire bolt spring with the original flat spring but it made no difference in the misfiring. The hand's teeth are sharp and it engages the star ratchet properly. It's frustrating to say the least why this is happening. Any thoughts on a solution?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The hole in the frame through which the firing pin passes is supposed to help align the firing pin so that it strikes the primer properly.
In this one pistol, the hole might be just a little oversize.

Or (much less likely) the firing pin wobbles a little, in its attachment to the hammer.
_And_ the hole is too big.

Somewhat Diagnostic:
Is the off-center hit at 12 o'clock?
Or is it at some other point?
Or is it moving around?


----------



## Punch7 (Jan 27, 2018)

As I understand from all the forum's I've visited, a bit of wiggle of the firing pin is normal, Steve. Plus the hole in the frame is funneled down to the smaller diameter of the firing pin. The _positioning_ of the strike is something I'll have to take another look at. Since the cylinder is rotated to eject the brass, I would think that the strike happens at 12 o'clock because, if memory serves, the strike is closer to one o'clock looking at the primer pocket at the ejection position. The rounds that fire have a dead center primer strike. The hand can come out just so far from its recoil shield slot to engage the star so I can't see that happening only once or twice in a cylinder full. As i said, this is baffling.

Thank you for yor input, Steve. I appreciate it.


----------

